# Oh no, it's an alien!



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Sometimes I wonder if that's what goes through their minds when I "introduce" them to each other. 

I have nothing important here, I just thought I'd share the picture I got of Rhyme (mouse) meeting Jalaluddin (blue CT) and Santiago (koi PK). Lol

Anyone else "introduce" their pets to each other?


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I didn't have to introduce my cat to my betta... the betta is on my desk, my cats favourite spot to sleep...lol!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> I didn't have to introduce my cat to my betta... the betta is on my desk, my cats favourite spot to sleep...lol!


What'd your cat think of that arrangement?


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Oh, its been 3 years now, she doesn't care... she sleeps next to the tank!! Or, when she wants my attention, INFRONT of the tank!!! lol


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Aww! That's precious!! 

And LOL. Cats, right? Never had one, but used to work them, they're so snoopy!!


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

I introduced my betta(Hokusai) to my dog when I first got him 7 years ago. The betta flared and my dog got scared XD mind you my dog is a good 100/110 pounds and he was scared of a fish in a lil cup I laughed so hard I had to put down Hokusai


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

They're such funny creatures


----------

